# ZT Computer BIOS Settings



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

My question is very short. xD

How do you access the BIOS settings on a ZT system?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try DEL or F2, but usually its tells you during the initial BIOS screens what to press; sometimes you have to press ESC or TAB to clear any log to see what it says.


----------

